# Not really a HT room but...



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is our HT in our townhome's living/dining space room. No expensive gear, no room treatment, only fun, fun, fun in a minimalist living space.
_yamaha rxv659, denon dvd1930ci, diy-seas froy3 (l/r speakers), vienna acoustics theatro (c speaker), realistic minimus7 (rear surround), sony bravia 46" lcdtv_


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice setup, mjcmt. It's a very clean looking room, and that recliner looks comfy.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good! Can you place the rear speakers higher?


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Back in Febuary I put the RS Minimus 7 back on the computer desk and put the JBL Control ones back on top of the counter for the surround speakers, so all is well. Actually our sofa is low and the counter is high for a tall bar stool, so either way they are plenty high. I wold like to eventually get in-wall speakers to replace the mini monitors.


----------



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

What recliner is that? I need that in the office


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

ThePro said:


> What recliner is that? I need that in the office


Ekornes Stressless recliner


----------



## maclick (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

I like it! I bet most everyone here will say they started w/some sort of living room surround system. That's where the addictions begin.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

looks really good, makes me want a "designer look" system in my living room...but Im still barely making budget for my HT setup as is.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very impressive what you've done with the space. I love clean looking setups like yours. Very nice.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks every for your word of encouragement. 
I returned the Realistic Minimus 7 for the rear surrounds as shown in the photo and sold the JBL Control1s. The soft dome tweeter of the Minimu7s closely match the soft dome tweeters of the L,R,C. 
I have since added a turntable (not shown) and I'm taking advantage of the Yamaha's built-in phono stage.
The Yamaha is the weak link and I would like to improve my AVR from a purely sonic perspective. I don't need much in the way of processing as I only have an optical cable from the TV, and a coaxial digital cable from the DVD player (bluray someday). Sound quality is my top perspective especially with vinyl playback and for occasional cds. I've even thought about returning to a 2 channel system, because I only watch a few hours of TV per week, plus one DVD every week or two.
Any suggestions?


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

K.I.S.S. is often the very best way to go about things....I think you room fits the bill perfectly....very nicely done and looks great.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice and clean great job


----------

